# Need a spark of direction



## Adillo303 (Aug 29, 2008)

I pack lunch for myself and DW daily. I all the bread for it. Over the summer, I have made a lot of NYT and 10 grain. I just noticed the my Rye Sour died, but I really don't want that for sandwiches.

My problem is that I would like to have something a bit different tsting for next weeks bread. I could just make white bread, haven't had any in a long time. I ws hoping for a dash of flavor, and suggestions?

TIA
AC


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

How about pumpernickle? I love pumpernickle, but not necessarily for sandwiches. You might though. It sure does have a lot of flavor if made right.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

Can potato bread be made at home? I never noticed any potato flour in the flour aisle, but I would think it could be had....
When I used to brown bag it, potato bread was a very nice changeup.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 29, 2008)

How about oat  bread ?  I use oat flour sometimes for something different.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

I like breads with cured meat and cheese like a stromboli.  Or pepperoni and cheese.  YUM.

Herb breads are great too with some soup or toasted with a bowl of pasta.

(ok, I'm hungry now)


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2008)

What if you add a bit of olive oil and rosemary to your mixture...or an herb of your choosing.  A tomato sandwich made with that bread is pretty tasty! 

I LOVE bread with oats but I buy it so....


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^^ haaaaa haa, I beat cha!  lol


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

what about focacchia (sp?)


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 29, 2008)

GB - Pumpernickel will definately be on the winter "Luxury" list I wanted to try it for a while. Possibley not for sandwiches though.

Potato bread - Unique idea, I already looked anf found potato flour a mile from my house and a recipie. Possibility here.

LadyCook 61 - I have oats in my 10 grain and sometimes brush the loaf with egg and put oats on the outside. Never tried oat flour. That could work.

I think the baked in meat might fight with the sandwich meat, maybe not, I usually use turkey / ham / and salami or peperoni. This has gottem me into wanting to make stromboli though. I read a thread about it and got lost before I did it, now it's back in my mind.

Ketchenelf - Always a pleaseure, I have never even thought in my wildest dreams of olives, now, I am trying to think of the taste, Green or black, or both? I am thinking the rosemary and green olives could be interesting. I would have to make sure not to overpower the flavors with the dough. Maybe a white bread? Or maybe try the potato bread and add the oloves and rosemary? From what I read so far, the potato bread id difficult to make, which I find to be a good chalange. LOVE a chalange.

So far, I have enough ideas to keep me in great sandwiches for a long time. What I love about bread makeing the most is that I have made so many kinds so far, that I have never been bored with the falvor and I have so much ahead of me.

Thank You foe all the suggestions - More owuld be ogood.

AC

 I should say, so far, I have done Whole wheat, rye, foccaccia, NYT, 10 grain, NYT with herbs du provence (sp) and challah.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

How about one of my favorites...rye bread.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 29, 2008)

GB - Just noticed this Am that my Rye Sour died. It was a loss, but, a replaceable one. For about 4 months, I made 2 loaves of Rye for breakfast every other week. LOVE IT for toast in the morning - Excellent with EGGS. I almost always have it around. Mine has a fairly strong flavor to it and for some reason hasn't rung my bell for Sammiches. I do agree, it is my favorite bread.
 
Off my own topic, but, I have a friend that just moved into a new house and I am considering sending a bread sampler as a housewarming present.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

Oops sorry Adillo, I saw you mention that in your first post. My bad.

Have you tried making Challah? that can be a great sandwich bread.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a great formulation for Onion Bread.  It yields two loaves, and the first loaf usually dissappears within 30 minutes of coming out of the oven.

Herbed Foccacia can make a very good sandwich, especially when teamed up with Italian cured meats and Buffalo Mozzarella to make an Antipasti Sandwich.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I think the baked in meat might fight with the sandwich meat, maybe not, I usually use turkey / ham / and salami or peperoni. This has gottem me into wanting to make stromboli though. I read a thread about it and got lost before I did it, now it's back in my mind.


 
I forget what it's called, hopefully someone can answer.

I used to get it in an Italian specialty shop/deli. It was bread with different cured meats inside and cheese. Sometimes even spinach or red peppers, etc. Kind of like a stromboli but different. You would eat it as-is.  It's like the pic but with more dough.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks like a stromboli to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, I believe it is.  But there's something else with more dough.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you thinking of a calzone?


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

No.

Maybe it was just the way they made it.  Could just be called _meat bread_ or something like that.  Anyway, it's a stromboli but more like a loaf.  You slice it like you would a loaf of bread.  See how the stromboli is like 75% filling and 25% dough?  What I'm thinking of is the opposite.


----------



## GB (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh OK I know what you are talking about now. I have never known it to have a name other than meat bread or something similar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 29, 2008)

I just came across a recipe for parmesan-garlic bread that sounds really good.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

Boy that does look good, Jeeks. 
And it does look like a stromboli, but the dough doesn't look like it was rolled up with the meat and cheese. Close though.....
But I think AC is right. That's a meal unto itself and not a different bread type to make sandwiches out of.
But who needs sandwiches when you have that "meatbread"?


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 29, 2008)

That is what I was thinking Pacanis. I could make that puppy and take it a day or two. I have a microwave in the office and I can just warm it there.

AC

Another option for variety is hatched. Haven't bought a lunch in NYC in 3 months. Great B'Fast too. I got tow small Stainless Steel containers and I take cheerios skim mikl and OJ for B'Fast. A ganola bar fot 10:00 Am snack and sannie for lunch. Works out great and tastes great.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 29, 2008)

I was going to suggest challah too......different tastes when you put either sesame seeds or poppy seeds on it.....try it, you'll like it!!


----------



## *amy* (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a few in my collection. Will try to come back & post a few links - or if there are any that grab your interest.

Yup, Stromboli. Posted a recipe & there was a thread from Andy M.

Here's a bunch:
Stromboli Sandwich for Meat Lovers Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com

Tomato Bread

Spinach & cheese swirls

Zuchinni (& onion)

Cinnamon, raisin, date, nut (great w cream cheese)

(Italian) Monkey Bread & Mexican Gorilla Bread

Pumpkin

Banana Nut

Lemon Tea Bread

Bialies or bagels

Homemade Hot Pockets

Calzone


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 30, 2008)

I buy kalamata bread which is delish for sammys.  Or make challa for my sammys and french toast,  Try adding quinuo ? or spelt to your white bread or a few caraway seeds for a nice touch.  Or make whole berry whole wheat easy to make and great for sammys


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

Got Garlic - I looked at the Parmesan bread and I love it, of course now I have to have the onion soup, it looks delish.

*Amy*- The Tomato Bread, the Spinich and Cheese Swirls and the hot pockets sound great. I woul dlove to try Biallies and Bagels over the winter. I do make Calzones, lov 'em.

I was thinking about Kitchenelf's idea of rosemary and olives in whitebread.  Iwoke up thing ing about caroway seeds and I was wondering about maybe some fennel. I don't know about all together. Does anyone think this is dumb? Kind of white bread on steriods. 

AC


----------



## JoeV (Aug 30, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Does anyone think this is dumb?



Not me. I'm forever experimenting with bread. Just made my first cinnamon-raisin NYT with 25% white whole wheat flour (Bob's Red Mill). Yummo!

Step out in faith. Nothing ventured...nothing gained.

JoeV


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2008)

Not dumb at all. You may stumble upon something great. The only way to learn if something is good or not is to try. Go for it!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well GB, I have entered an experiment. I took my 10 grain recipe posted here and subbed 2C Medium rye for the 10 grain flour, added 1 Tbsp Caraway, 3 Tbsp Ryebread enhancer and subbed 1/2C Flax seed for the 1/2 C Millers Bran that I usually use. 

I have my 2 Labradors warmed up in case it comes out horrible. My usual Rye is made with Rye Sour, shich I have managed to kill through neglect over the summer. I am hoping for a lighter Rye for Sandwiches. We will see.

AC


----------



## GB (Aug 30, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how it turned out.


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

It's in the second proofing now. 

AC


----------



## *amy* (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is the recipe for Rich Tomato Bread from my Cooking Light collection:

Rich Tomato Bread Recipe - Rice/Grains - MyRecipes.com

Reread the Spinach Cheese swirls & one is made with puff pastry, & the other with crescent roll dough. Can post them if you are still interested. Did find two yummy spinach cheese breads. 

Hearty Spinach and Feta Cheese Bread « Toxo Bread
(Makes me want a Tomato & Mayo sammie ;-) )

Cheese Bread: Spinach Cheese Bread Recipe


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2008)

Adillo - In MY mind I was thinking kalamata olives.  I do like green olives after a long soak in a bit of vodka and vermouth!


----------



## Adillo303 (Aug 30, 2008)

OK - KE - prolly off to the store tomorrow, I didn't grocery shop today and that idea is intriguing.

GB - hte bread came out OK, not spectacular. I got a great first proof in about an hour and a half. The second proof after two hours was only jsut above the loaf pan. I go tno oven spring at all. The bread is "different", but, not exciting. I could say that it is not exactly what my taste busds were looking for, thne again, I really don't know what's on their mind. That is why I started this thread.

AC


----------



## skyy38 (Aug 30, 2008)

How about Italian-Flavored Bread? Not ITALIAN bread like you get at the bakery but bread with Italian spices rolled into it.

Garlic,majoram,rosemary,basil,oregano,just to name the usual suspects.
You could also use red wine vinegar and olive oil and parmesan cheese.
Maybe a little red pepper to add a slight nip?

Oh,I almost forgot sun dried tomatoes,especially bruschetta.

Use your imagination and I'm sure you'll come up with something tasty!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 31, 2008)

I just thought of one more thing.

You could make those bread bowls (hollowed out bread ball) and fill it with your favorite stew or soup.

French onion or clam chowdah for me please.


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't think of anything that hasn't already been suggested at the moment, so I'll just add my two cents to one of the previous suggestions:  

Potato bread is great stuff. Potato flour is available in a number of grocery stores near me, from Safeway (the big chain) to the little markets. It makes things a good deal easier if (like me) you don't otherwise make potatoes often. It's also nice to have around to add to other types of bread, it does nice things to the texture. That said, making potato bread from potatoes is cheaper and better. I usually get yukon gold or red potatos and boil them, though I've heard others say the flavor is better if you bake the potatoes (I haven't tried that).   Here's a great recipe for a potato bread that's a big hit in my house. I've made it with both commercial yeast and with sourdough and it's always a favorite here. Have always left out the bacon though it sounds great to me. I live with a vegetarian who loves the bread, so I'd feel bad leaving her out. 

The recipe I linked suggests that it works fine with leftover mashed potatoes, salt and all, but since I make mine specifically for bread use, I always boil them unsalted to keep my measures simple.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions. The making and packing of lunch hsa become quite a big deal in the house. If has now involved both of us and moved us to better food all around.

DW still hates sammiches. She decided that she likes soups. She has gotten involved and is rapidly becomming quite the littlw soup maker. This weekend she made corn chowder and a beef vedgetable soup. We repacl it in some individual bowls and some two serving bowls and freeze it. Now I make her half a sandwich (What happens to the other half, you ask? Can you say Labrador Retriever? They gotta eat too.) Frozen soup, which also acts to keep the rest of lunch cool. I get plain Yogurt and throw it in the mini chopper with some fresh fruit and a little Splenda. Voila! Different frutied Yogurt every day.
After a week or so of this, we ran short of soup one day and I put in a somtainer of the ready to use from the store. Well! Kitchenelf's thread obout canned sauce came right to mind. After you eat mostly all food that has benn made by us with ingredients that are readily pronouncable, and total controll of sodium and sugar content, prepared food really does not taste all that good.
As to the bread, Mostly for me now, I likd most all of the suggestions that I have read and have enough variety to get me through the next several months. Thank You all again.

AC


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, we don't get a lot of choice over here.........but the best sandwich and toast bread is a recipe by King Arthur's white flour......if you're interested and can't find it let me know and I'll get it to you.......they used to publish it on the back of their bags of flour but no longer since they now have their own  cookbook........hmmm..........if you're savvy enough you might be able to find it.......and of course you can doctor it up any way that you want to


----------



## skyy38 (Sep 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Can potato bread be made at home? I never noticed any potato flour in the flour aisle, but I would think it could be had....
> When I used to brown bag it, potato bread was a very nice changeup.


 
Potato flour? 

Try using mashed potato mix instead!

I would recommend "Paradise Valley" brand.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Russellkhan said:


> I can't think of anything that hasn't already been suggested at the moment, so I'll just add my two cents to one of the previous suggestions:
> 
> Potato bread is great stuff. Potato flour is available in a number of grocery stores near me, from Safeway (the big chain) to the little markets. It makes things a good deal easier if (like me) you don't otherwise make potatoes often. It's also nice to have around to add to other types of bread, it does nice things to the texture. That said, making potato bread from potatoes is cheaper and better. I usually get yukon gold or red potatos and boil them, though I've heard others say the flavor is better if you bake the potatoes (I haven't tried that).   Here's a great recipe for a potato bread that's a big hit in my house. I've made it with both commercial yeast and with sourdough and it's always a favorite here. Have always left out the bacon though it sounds great to me. I live with a vegetarian who loves the bread, so I'd feel bad leaving her out.
> 
> The recipe I linked suggests that it works fine with leftover mashed potatoes, salt and all, but since I make mine specifically for bread use, I always boil them unsalted to keep my measures simple.



What a great-looking site, RK!  Can't wait to try some of the posted recipes.........the potato bread looks yummy!!!!  I also like the idea of adding the chives (only found garlic chives over here but I think that'd they be great), bacon, and a bit of cheese........thanks for the site


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> What a great-looking site, RK!  Can't wait to try some of the posted recipes.........the potato bread looks yummy!!!!  I also like the idea of adding the chives (only found garlic chives over here but I think that'd they be great), bacon, and a bit of cheese........thanks for the site



It is great. A great community of helpful and knowledgeable folks - a lot like DC, but bread-specific. Glad to hear that you like it. 

I'm Russ over there, BTW.


----------



## oldcampcook (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's one I bake quite often.

*DILL AND ONION BREAD​*Adapted from​​_The Frugal Gourmet on Our Immigrant Ancestors _– Jeff Smith 1990​
*INGREDIENTS:​*2 envelope quick rising yeast
½ cup warm water (105F)
4 Tablespoons melted butter
4 Tablespoons sugar
2 cups warmed small curd creamed cottage cheese. (Not hot)​​***​*
*2 Tablespoons dried minced onion flakes
2 Tablespoons dried dill weed (or 4 Tablespoons finely chopped fresh dill)
½ teaspoon baking soda
2 teaspoons salt
2 eggs
4 ½ to 5 cups all-purpose flour​*FOR BAKING:​*​​cornmeal for the baking sheet; 1 egg yolk, beaten with 2 Tablespoons water
1. Dissolve the yeast in the warm water (105F).
2. Combine the yeast and water with all the ingredients except the flour and mix well in a
heavy-duty electric mixer fitted with the batter blade*.***​*
*3. Add 2 cups of the flour and blend well.
4. Change to the dough hook on your machine and mix in the remaining flour.​​*Add the last
½ cup of flour only if you feel that the dough is too wet and it will not pull away
from the side of the bowl and kneading it for about 10 minutes. *If you do not have a
heavy-duty electric mixer, you must knead in the last 2 ½ to 3 cups of flour by hand.
5. Place the dough on a plastic countertop and cover it with a large stainless-steel bowl.
6. Let the dough rise until double in bulk, punch down and let rise again.
7. Knead the dough again until it is smooth and elastic.
8. Shape into 2 loaves and place on baking sheets sprinkled with cornmeal.
9. Cover the loaves with a cloth and let rise until doubled in size.
10. Paint the loaves with the diluted egg yoke.
11. Bake in preheated 350F oven for 45 to 50 minutes, or until golden. The bottoms will
sound hollow when tapped with your finger.​
*Notes:​​* I used a combination of cottage cheese and sour cream, about 50-50.​
**I mixed everything in my Bosch Universal with the dough hooks.
*


----------



## oldcampcook (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is an olive/pepper jack cheese bread that is a killer.

http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/ULnLSGabBI5CLak6Z18ScFELIrMbs_LthhlsiDt4WdrbubC9Q60xp27DRCYfZ32ShYfHVgF6ZM_wsCKiCQBNOQ/Old%20Camp%20Cook/Olive%20Pepper-Jack%20Sourdough.pdf

The Kalamata Olives are a bit pricey, but do make a huge difference in the taste.  Don't cut the cheese any smaller or it will melt away into the bread.  In fact, I usually cut mine into one inch cubes.

Bob


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

oldcampcook said:


> Here is an olive/pepper jack cheese bread that is a killer.
> 
> http://f1.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/ULnLSG...Old Camp Cook/Olive Pepper-Jack Sourdough.pdf
> 
> ...



That sounds yummy, too!  I can forgo sweets at any time--even chocoloate but I adore savories esp. breads.......once and a GREAT while we'll get a pepper jack in the imported section but you have to hand over your first born for payment -----and it's a Food Club brand no less......isn't always here....as MexicoKaren said living overseas is a challenge in the kitchen at times.......will  give that one a try, too


----------



## *amy* (Sep 13, 2008)

Adillo, see you have lots of bread on your hands.  Just wanted to ask if you saw my post. 




*amy* said:


> Here is the recipe for Rich Tomato Bread from my Cooking Light collection:
> 
> Rich Tomato Bread Recipe - Rice/Grains - MyRecipes.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 18, 2008)

I make an english muffin toasting bread that is a nice change from my usual breads.  I can't find the recipe but I'm sure you could Google it and find lots of recipes to choose from.  It makes a great tuna salad or chicken salad sangwich.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Amy - I did see your post. Thank You.

I am sorry for not acking it sooner. It has been some "strange" days lately. Good strange.

Sedagive - English muffins are on the try list over the winter.

Amy et all - I am terribly jealous of all of you that have cooking pages of your own. I am desparately trying to put time in my schedule somewhere to learn some HTML so that I can put up some of my recipies.

DC has improved what I cook, allowen me to meet new friends and pushed me in another direction in my 45 years in the comuter business.

Thank You DC!
AC


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 19, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Amy et all - I am terribly jealous of all of you that have cooking pages of your own. I am desparately trying to put time in my schedule somewhere to learn some HTML so that I can put up some of my recipies.



Hi AC, 

I just wanted to say that you don't really need to learn HTML in order to start a blog these days. Most of the major blogging sites make it very easy to post content and adjust the presentation without the need for learning HTML. 

I won't go too deeply into detail here since I feel like I'm getting pretty far off the main topic, but if you want some pointers, PM me and I'd be glad to help you get started.


----------



## dave the baker (Sep 19, 2008)

OLDCAMPCOOK - you're just a little way out of Tulsa - find a middle east market there. The olives are very inexpensive and they keep so well. Usually a lot of varities as well.


----------

